# Ultimate Silver?



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I've ordered the ultimate silver premium edition. Been thinking about the colour and have been a bit concerned about some scum bag scratching it. How easy do you think the ultimate silver will be to colour match.
I'm beginging to think I should change colours to something that will paint a bit easier.

Ally


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Wouldn't worry, if you like the colour keep it.
A:Thats what insurance is for
and
B: Don't let what some saddo scumbag "might" do influence you, otherwise it's another little victory for them.


----------



## jonny R (Apr 16, 2008)

Getting a match on the paint shouldnt be a problem but finding an insurance approved body shop in the uk to do the work could be, ultimate silver is a solvent base product any good bodyshop will now only be working with waterbase paints and some could refuse to work with solvent. id look more into this if ur worried mate.


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

jonny R said:


> Getting a match on the paint shouldnt be a problem but finding an insurance approved body shop in the uk to do the work could be, ultimate silver is a solvent base product any good bodyshop will now only be working with waterbase paints and some could refuse to work with solvent. id look more into this if ur worried mate.



So just use waterbase match then, easy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Wheelrepairit said:


> So just use waterbase match then, easy.


Easy you reckon?

Doesn't each silver car take 1.2billion layers of special paint, hand polished by Japanese virgins using Unicorn foreskins over a 400 hour period??


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, that is a bit worrying! I've been considering changing from Ultimate Silver to DMG or White anyway but that could help make my decision!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

this is what was putting me off Ultimate too.

Not that we should worry about vandals, but its enough hassle having bodywork done let alone it being an awkward colour.

Definitely would want this repaired by a Nissan Bodyshop and not some Insurance place....assuming there are some (like porsche). I just couldnt let some 20 year old have the keys.


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing unusual about the colour as far as i can tell.

The high shine finish seems to be in the lacquer process, alloy wheels have been this high chrome finish for a while now.

Just to explain, as my name says i own an alloy wheel refurbishing company, and along with this the paint company that supplies not only me, but approx 100 other wheel refurbishers throughout the country.

My GTR is on order in ultimate silver, and im very very confident that the colour is no problem at all. Any good bodyshop should be able to match colour no problem.

Hope this helps a little bit guys

Pete


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Nothing unusual about the colour as far as i can tell.
> 
> The high shine finish seems to be in the lacquer process, alloy wheels have been this high chrome finish for a while now.
> 
> ...



I also wanted the dark wheels as in the black edition, but no red leather on the seats. I've been told that I can have the wheels powder coated before delivery. Seems a bit shit that they can't just fit the wheels. I'd have ordered a black edition if they had been able to give me all black seats.

Shame they can't fine tune the ordering process a bit, it's not like they are rushing delivery.

Ally


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

GTR ally said:


> I also wanted the dark wheels as in the black edition, but no red leather on the seats. I've been told that I can have the wheels powder coated before delivery. Seems a bit shit that they can't just fit the wheels. I'd have ordered a black edition if they had been able to give me all black seats.
> 
> Ally


Snap, however ill just redo the alloys in the dark grey, providing of course my equipment can overcome the knurling on wheel bead. 

But hey ho, all adds to the excitment.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GTR ally said:


> I also wanted the dark wheels as in the black edition, but no red leather on the seats. I've been told that I can have the wheels powder coated before delivery. Seems a bit shit that they can't just fit the wheels. I'd have ordered a black edition if they had been able to give me all black seats.
> 
> Shame they can't fine tune the ordering process a bit, it's not like they are rushing delivery.
> 
> Ally


Exactly same decision like me. Like the dark wheels, but easier to coat them than to mask the red leather pieces. We are lucky with a special GTR insurance here which is really cheap and warrants repairs by Nissan only.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Exactly same decision like me. Like the dark wheels, but easier to coat them than to mask the red leather pieces. We are lucky with a special GTR insurance here which is really cheap and warrants repairs by Nissan only.


Maybe we should all hassle Nissan UK to start a GTR Insurance scheme for us! Can't see that being cheaper than my £580/vehicle fleet policy though!


----------



## hcc (Dec 7, 2007)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Snap, however ill just redo the alloys in the dark grey, providing of course my equipment can overcome the knurling on wheel bead.
> 
> But hey ho, all adds to the excitment.


Me too....I'd be interested in dark grey wheels. My HPC said "no chance" when I asked if I could buy as an option. Their loss as I'm sure lots of people don't want the red leather inserts and accents but want the wheels.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Exactly same decision like me. Like the dark wheels, but easier to coat them than to mask the red leather pieces. We are lucky with a special GTR insurance here which is really cheap and warrants repairs by Nissan only.


:thumbsup: and again likewise, however i wanted a black car but not the red seat strips. perhaps its worth finding a price for retro coating the wheels? Must be easier to do a wheel change/upgrade at build time? perhaps we should contact our dealers. In the meantime i will look into coating as we use the process within my business


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I am also in that department of wanting dark wheels but the premium spec cabin!

I have a name at Nissan HQ who is responsible for setting up the Academy and Tour - I met him at the WLN evening and I discussed this point with him.

If people want to PM me with their details (name, HPC, order spec) I can collate an e-mail to him seeing if there is any chance of having a rim swap option (at reasonable price).

I was about to e-mail him with my details but I am sure a few more unhappy names would only help, so I will wait until next week to hear from anyone interested.

David


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

I've ordered black edition in order to get dark wheels and avoid refurbing straight after purchase. I would much rather a black interior though. So I'm interested.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Its seems i'm the only one that prefers the light wheels. Great for me as i also prefer the all black interior so no £1300 extra for different colour wheels and leather! :thumbsup:


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> Its seems i'm the only one that prefers the light wheels. Great for me as i also prefer the all black interior so no £1300 extra for different colour wheels and leather! :thumbsup:


Bungle, what colour did you chose with the lighter wheels? :clap:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> Its seems i'm the only one that prefers the light wheels. Great for me as i also prefer the all black interior so no £1300 extra for different colour wheels and leather! :thumbsup:


Pitty you don't like the red leather bits. We could have swapped rims.


----------



## jonny R (Apr 16, 2008)

im a wheel refurbisher that powdercoats if anyones intrested in changeing to another colour.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been waiting to see the red stripes on the seats before making a final decision between Premium Edition and Black Edition - I'm going to Silverstone on Monday.

Like so many of you, I think that I would prefer the dark wheels and the all-black interior. I was discussing this with ToroKuro (Charlie) at the Ace Cafe meeting and he was also talking about getting some sort of petition together to persuade Nissan to allow a little more flexibility with the interior combinations.

In the back of my mind, I'm wondering if the silver wheels will be more of a contrast with DMG (and save me £1300!) but the dark wheels looked SO good on Robbie J's car that I think that is just wishful thinking on my part.

Also, don't forget the headlining - wouldn't the black headlining be better with the all-black leather? That combination is not available either.

Anyway, sumo69, please include me in your email to your contact at Nissan HQ. I will PM you my details shortly. Surely, with so many people sharing the same view, they have to listen? I think it would be ideal if the headlining, wheels and black/black-red choice could be purchased as individual options.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

nidge said:


> Bungle, what colour did you chose with the lighter wheels? :clap:


I really struggled to choose between white and silver but went for silver in the end. Now wondering if i should have gone for white! Although I really like DMG too. Hopefully I'll see all the colours at the 'Ring on the 15th and make my mind up then!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone else other than Supraman bothered??

Pm me your details as I am sending e-mail next week.

David


----------



## chriswells (Jul 25, 2008)

well, the black ain't that crash hot either. It seems really suseptible to scratches, mind you using it everyday and 5000km now, but i've had black cars before and don't remember them being this much work.


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

Most scratches are superficial in the lacquer and will polish out with a fine paste like Meguires Scratch X. You need to follow this with some polish to protect it. The darker colours show lacquer scratches the most. The red car at Middlehurst already has lots of fine lacquer scratches probably due to washing with debris in the sponge. 
I'm going for Silver with these points in mind.


----------



## BQF (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm going for the silver on the basis it won't show the scratches so badly - my last two cars have been black and blue metallic and the scratches are terrible - I'm forever using GS35 to repair the lacquer.


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

sumo69, please count me in.

As Russ (supraman) says I was very much against the red inserts. However, I attended Silverstone last Sunday and much to my amazement, I actually thought the red inserts looked okay! In photos, I think the camera flash makes them look brighter and more garish than they really are. In the flesh, they are more of a dull red and actually break up the all black interior rather nicely.

That said, I am still not totally sold on them, and would like to be able to spec smoked wheels + the interior colour of my choice. Especially since other countries are able to order smoked wheels + all black interior! Let me know if you need any further details from me - I also have the contact details of a Nissan marketing lady I spoke to at Goodwood if you would like to cc her on your mail. She seemed to think that Nissan would listen and act on this sort of feedback, but who knows!

Cheers, Charlie


----------



## hcc (Dec 7, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Anyone else other than Supraman bothered??
> 
> Pm me your details as I am sending e-mail next week.
> 
> David


Count me in also.......smoked wheels, DMG (or titanium - can't decide on colour) and black leather interior for me. Agree that the red inserts aren't anywhere near as bad as I thought they'd be but I still don't want them and would be happy to pay for the options I want.

Hugh


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Right can all those who want their case argued on my e-mail PM me with their name, HPC, Order ref and what spec you have and what you want changed - that way I can make an attachment to my e-mail to Nissan.

Charlie - please let me have that name/address as more people discussing this can only help.

David


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've seen the red now, and I have to agree with ToroKuro - it's not that bad, but I would still prefer not to have it.


----------

